# Well done everyone!



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Six months ago the Dubai section of this website was languishing in the doldrums, but due to the concerted efforts of numerous peope we are now only just behind the Australian section and I reckon that in a month or so we'll have overtaken them in terms of threads and post counts.

So a big WELL DONE and THANKS.  




And I will get around to rewriting all the info sections shortly.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

Join in if you know the words... "We are the champions, my friends....."


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

"and we'll keep on posting until the end"


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks to all the dubai experts for their valuable advice for us the newbies


----------



## Canlebguy (Apr 5, 2008)

dizzyizzy said:


> thanks to all the dubai experts for their valuable advice for us the newbies


Ditto. A lot of information, and a lot of patience in many cases/new threads 

Thanks everyone.

I'm not finished though  hopefully I'll get to post a positive note, an actual move or something 

Cheers!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

well done peeps, especially Elphaba and Sgilli! the mods!


----------



## Antunes (Mar 22, 2008)

Keep up the good work. It helps a lot of people.


----------



## Osh (Mar 9, 2008)

congratulations on a job well done!!!!


----------



## ihatejam (May 9, 2008)

The Dubai forum rocks!!! The info being shared here is worth its weight in gold/oil. A big thanks to all of the MODs and the regular contributors!!!


----------



## BLM (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow there is a WHOLE LOTTA LOVE here 

It was really helpful for us when we were moving so its great to get on here and chat to new people going through the same issues and asking the same questions. And our nights out are always a good laugh! Everyone should come along!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Well done to the Mods......and us newbies who give them the run around! LOL

Seriously, congrats and a massive thanks to all those who have helped me in my move and to the special friends I've made here, especially Ogri and his hangover!! LOL


----------

